# [Edit Thread] Naruto's Vocabulary



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Right since Naruto now has a larger vocabulary...



Take epic scenes of Naruto from the past.

And make his vocabulary, a true reflection of his vocabulary now. 

Example

[sp][/sp]

*EDIT
*



takL said:


> てめーの口車なんかにゃのらねえ！！ you cant *carney* me, nevah !! (/i wont fall for your shitty line!!!)





			
				Definition said:
			
		

> carny or carney 1  (ˈkɑːnɪ)
> informal  ( Brit ) to coax or *cajole* or act in a wheedling manner



So the mangapanda translation is correct.

*EDIT
*

[Sp=Side Note]
This thread was changed from. "I won't fall for your CAJOLERY" to an edit thread.

Old OP below



			
				ME! said:
			
		

> Naruto where did you learn that word?
> 
> I honestly don't care if it turns out to be a poor translation or not, reading that made me lol for real.


[/sp]


----------



## ovanz (Oct 24, 2012)

That's how they talked in old cartoons? What cajolery means? too late to use google.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 24, 2012)

What is this tomfoolery you speak of?


----------



## jso (Oct 24, 2012)

He been watching the Biden debate. MALARKEY


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea I'm curious about the original word, myself. 

For a second I thought Madara said it and I was just "...wha?" because it just isn't a Naruto thing to say.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 24, 2012)

If he was really watching the Biden debate, he would be laughing when he said th-

Oh shit.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol I'm not sure if I should make Naruto's new vocab an edit thread.

Take epic scenes of Naruto from the past.

And make his vocab a true reflection to his knowledge of olde english. 

What do you think?


----------



## Annabella (Oct 24, 2012)

^thats a great idea.

And he probably thought using big words will impress Madara


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh no, naruto's busting out the vocabulary.  That means he's entering smart mode.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Right I'm changing this thread to an Edit thread. OP is editted.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 24, 2012)

That was the first time I've even heard that damn word.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2012)

Naruto is inventing new words.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

I made him talk like Yoda because I could.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 24, 2012)

5 star thread


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

[sp=This is my way of the ninja?][/sp]


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've gotten the hang of this now.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Kusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> That was the first time I've even heard that damn word.



Me too


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 24, 2012)

5 star thread  

I had to google the word, damn you Naruto


----------



## AeolusXII (Oct 24, 2012)

Great thread.

If I wasn't so lazy I would have Naruto give a speech V for Vendetta style.

Verily.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol Five staring this thread


----------



## Annabella (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> We're both gonna die:





The reaction faces! +reps


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 24, 2012)

I think we should make another Library subsection where we could put all the epic EDIT THREADS!


----------



## Annabella (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

[sp=Thank you mother! ][/sp]

The final word is epic.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not good with non-common vocabulary, but I will give a try


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 24, 2012)

ed17 said:


> I'm not good with non-common vocabulary, but I will give a try



i can't breath, i can't breath  damnit 24'd!


----------



## corsair (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wait untill he assumes the supreme leader position of his village.


----------



## Selva (Oct 24, 2012)

I love this thread 
I had to look up the word "cajolery" to see what it means 
This is perfecto.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 24, 2012)

This is so perfect. The bottom panels.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm back b*tches! I must admit I impressed myself with this one.

Also please notice that Naruto even converts the words he is repeating from others.

[sp][/sp]

Lol I fixed the final panel...


----------



## Rawri (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread is amazing


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol just read MS's translation. MS need to get with the game... *sigh*

Since Naruto is above talking normally now


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 24, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I'm back b*tches! I must admit I impressed myself with this one.
> 
> Also please notice that Naruto even converts the words he is repeating from others.
> 
> ...



i lost it at "my sidekicks"


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 24, 2012)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Thank you mother! ][/sp]
> 
> The final word is epic.



Ow, my stomach.  I can't breathe!


----------



## ch1p (Oct 24, 2012)

Salubriousness.  Hadn't heard that one for awhile.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow just noticed this thread has 9 votes and yet is a perfect 5 star thread. xD

NF you amaze me.

*Edit*

Before the inevitable troll...


----------



## Pagatcha (Oct 24, 2012)

Epic thread! Pain is the best one


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2012)

OMG Naruto is actually reinventing himself from a dumbass to a semi intellect


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Oct 24, 2012)

You win dis fred.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll try


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

^ I like it! The fourth panel... 

---

Anyways not even being near death stops Naruto.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## FireEel (Oct 24, 2012)

I dun get it.

Where is that original 'cajolery' panel from?


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 24, 2012)

Cajolery reminds me of Cojones. A lot.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm back!


----------



## Euraj (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder why they used that word for the translation.

I guess, right after declaring he was the Fourth Hokage's son, they had to make him sound more sophisticated.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Euraj said:


> I wonder why they used that word for the translation.
> 
> I guess, right after declaring he was the Fourth Hokage's son, they had to make him sound more sophisticated.



While we're on the topic of the 4th hokage's son...



/thread?


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll try this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

CrazyAries said:


> I'll try this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



loooooool... 

If Naruto actually talked like this there would be zero haters of this manga.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Oct 24, 2012)

...Madara's knack for skullduggery is a convoluted maze that only a pair of kaleidoscope oculars can manage. However, Naruto has promised to rend those who descend the World into perdition asunder.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 24, 2012)

another try


----------



## FearTear (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 24, 2012)

This is win 

even the reactions


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2012)

Bullseye


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Now come on folks... We need moar edits! 

(I could do more myself but it'll take me awhile to come up with one as good as my pain one earlier...)


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2012)

Thou shall not place blame on the rays of light, nor the glow of the lunar power, do not blame it on the content moments, but accuse the rhythmic beats.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2012)

Bitches you can't handle my Jospeh Ducreux experience.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread is konoha library material.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2012)

Isn't that what this is?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

AvengeRpro said:


> This thread is konoha library material.



Lol I wish I knew what point you were trying to make... 

Anyways it doesn't matter how Naruto says it. He's still clueless.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 24, 2012)

lol this thread is gold, i know because my throat hurts, i'm not suppose to laugh dammit. 

I'll try, but is gonna suck, I don't know fancy words, good sires:

*Spoiler*: __ 





I doubt konohamaru understood any of that lol


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

ovanz said:


> lol this thread is gold, i know because my throat hurts, i'm not suppose to laugh dammit.
> 
> I'll try, but is gonna suck, I don't know fancy words, good sires:
> 
> ...



Lol I like how Kakashi is all, "I understood that touching moment." :33


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2012)

Indubitably


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 24, 2012)

Best thread in NF.


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice thread. I have some ideas, but i cant access to my comp for now.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 24, 2012)

Offtopic:


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Offtopic:



Lol I won't complain. If it's funny and has extraordinary vocabulary in it i'll consider it as on topic...


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 24, 2012)

it's unfunny when it's not naruto


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

AvengeRpro said:


> it's unfunny when it's not naruto



lol that's why I put the stipulation if it's funny... most other characters would be useless.

But I wouldn't be adverse to someone have Bee rhyming crazy words...


----------



## -JT- (Oct 24, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Offtopic:



Should be 'Thou wert' or 'Thou wast'


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Oct 24, 2012)

It took some time, but:


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> It took some time, but:



There are no normal words to accurately reflect my joy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Except the words felicity, jubilant and merriment.


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 24, 2012)

I had to try this haha


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Susano'o said:


> I had to try this haha



Oh dear. It seems there was an entirely new angle to take this thread that I missed. 

Remind me to +rep you when I'm not 24'd. (These damn edit threads always leave me out of reps. :grumble)


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 24, 2012)

AvengeRpro said:


> it's unfunny when it's not naruto



but damn. we are going to slowly get used to naruto's 'profoundness' at this rate amyway.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 24, 2012)

There's so much left, believe it.

Gentlemen don't eat ramen (springtime of youth to make it easier, the curry chapter).


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 24, 2012)

this thread reminds me of this meme:







if you don't know what this is about then here:



guessing the origins of these converted phrases is the fun part lol.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2012)

They witness me riding in my automobile which seems to slide thy wheels at a 360 degree pace constantly, known as rolling. They display discontent with this revelation and believe that I ride filthfully.


----------



## Sock (Oct 24, 2012)

The funniest part of this thread is that 90% of these edits have improper grammar and/or are using these big words improperly lol.  

E for effort and lol at the premise though.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sock said:


> The funniest part of this thread is that 90% of these edits have improper grammar and/or are using these big words improperly lol.
> 
> E for effort and lol at the premise though.



Lol I could honestly use all these words correctly. 

But most of the charm here is Naruto using big words even though he is a certifiable idiot.

Anyways Naruto meets his nemesis. 

[sp=page 1][/sp]

[sp=page 2][/sp]


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

I need help. No matter how I tried I couldn't edit the first 4 panels of this page.

So I leave it up to you guys...

Work out a way to edit them!
[sp][/sp]

Edit

Just noticed that I double posted... 

I'm gonna leave it though since I want this challenge separate to my other posts.


----------



## Sock (Oct 24, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol I could honestly use all these words correctly.
> 
> But most of the charm here is Naruto using big words even though he is a certifiable idiot.
> 
> ...



I'm not knocking it even for the ones where the mistake was unintentional.  Unless you are used to using some of these odd-ball words or have had the misfortune of having to read a bunch of crap from academics, it would be silly to expect proper usage lol.  

I actually wasn't being sarcastic at all when I said e for effort and that the premise is funny regardless


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it sure took a long time for a english newb like me  
but tnj mode does have it effects it seems...


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it sure took a long time for a english newb like me



Lol you should title it "From Idiot to Genius."


----------



## RFujinami (Oct 24, 2012)

DID HE JUST CHANGE HIS TONE???


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 24, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol you should title it "From Idiot to Genius."



i think 'from dunce to prodigy' is more appropriate... 



RFujinami said:


> DID HE JUST CHANGE HIS TONE???



i think 'did he just use a different language?' would be more suitable


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> this thread reminds me of this meme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol this is completely off topic, but I can't work out the third pic. (And it's bugging me cause I'm sure I should know it...)

The first two are obvious though. 

Also I'd love to see Can't touch this ducreux style.


----------



## NW (Oct 24, 2012)

This guy's edit threads are always great, but this one takes the God damn cake!


----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

No Worries said:


> This guy's edit threads are always great, but this one takes the God damn cake!


----------



## Annabella (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## CA182 (Oct 24, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> [sp][/sp]



Ana... I think you just solo'ed my thread.


----------



## RFujinami (Oct 24, 2012)

:rofl Man, you are on a roll.

Edit: Sai looks like he has no idea what Naruto just said.


----------



## jso (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing thread is amazing


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 24, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol I wish I knew what point you were trying to make...
> 
> Anyways it doesn't matter how Naruto says it. He's still clueless.



I think that Naruto's laughing needs to be edited, too.  Perhaps a "Ha ha," or him talking about Kushina making him guffaw?



CA182 said:


> I need help. No matter how I tried I couldn't edit the first 4 panels of this page.
> 
> So I leave it up to you guys...
> 
> ...



I might be able to do something with that. 


I already repped you today.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 24, 2012)

You just delivered perfectly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 24, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I need help. No matter how I tried I couldn't edit the first 4 panels of this page.
> 
> So I leave it up to you guys...
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted.


----------



## joshuah2o (Oct 24, 2012)

with naruto on break 2 weeks, i hope  this amazing edit thread keeps going that long
u guys rock at this.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 24, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Challenge accepted.



I love this so much...he's like Shakespeare to me now

I've been 24d but I'll rep most of this thread tomorrow. It's hilarious.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 24, 2012)

Epic thread is epic. 

This needs to be a permanent meme, maybe "Epic Vocabulary Naruto" or something.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

makeoutparadise said:


> [sp][/sp]



...I could really have fun with mixing that meme into this. 



Also I fixed the links here. Didn't realise they were broken.


> Anyways Naruto meets his nemesis.
> 
> [sp=page 1][/sp]
> 
> [sp=page 2][/sp]


----------



## Lurker909 (Oct 25, 2012)

I had to.

I'm sorry.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lurker909 said:


> I had to.
> 
> I'm sorry.



Flawless! 

Moving on now. I think they broke Naruto.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 25, 2012)

you ninja'd me with the same face too lol:


----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> you ninja'd me with the same face two lol:


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 25, 2012)

quite.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

Right I just want to thank everyone who's posted in this... 

With this thread somehow getting 43 votes and a 4.63 average, it means we got thirty nine 5 star ratings and 4 trolls... 


...I'm honestly not sure how this thread took off!


----------



## -JT- (Oct 25, 2012)

It is a wonderful thread. In fact, I'm going to put off doing my University assignment to try and find another edit 

EDIT:


----------



## Annabella (Oct 25, 2012)

^Absolutely beautiful


----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

-JT- said:


> It is a wonderful thread. In fact, I'm going to put off doing my University assignment to try and find another edit
> 
> EDIT:



Meh you should have double posted!

I didn't even realise you'd posted an edit. (And an awesome one at that...)



AnaBallerina said:


> [sp][/sp]



Ana if you keep soloing, I'm gonna have to consider you the living female equivalent of Itachi.

Although at least I know now that I've gotta up my game...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 25, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> you ninja'd me with the same face too lol:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you I suck at MS paint


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 25, 2012)

I truly hope this thread keeps going even through the break... All these edits are absolutely golden!


----------



## takL (Oct 25, 2012)

haha another classic thread by CA182. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I'm curious about the original word, myself.
> 
> For a second I thought Madara said it and I was just "...wha?" because it just isn't a Naruto thing to say.



ンな訳にいくかボケ！！as if itd go like dat, u dotage!!
オレってば四代目火影の息子だぞ！！！i for one is a son of the 4th hokage!!!
てめーの口車なんかにゃのらねえ！！ *you cant carney me, nevah !!* (/i wont fall for your shitty line!!!)

im curious about what madara offered to him.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 25, 2012)

After reading this thread, I cannot longer see Naruto as I used to be.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 25, 2012)

i have a few request. someone do the chat he had with the kyuubi, and another when he met zetsu and called him an aloe vera


----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

takL said:


> haha another classic thread by CA182.
> 
> ンな訳にいくかボケ！！as if itd go like dat, *u dotage!!*
> オレってば四代目火影の息子だぞ！！！i for one is a son of the 4th hokage!!!
> ...



Hehehehehehe! Naruto really is learning better words. 

Anyways doing this next edit has cured my absolute hatred of this scene.

*The promise of a lifetime?*







Anyone else cured?

edit page 1 fixed.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 25, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Hehehehehehe! Naruto really is learning better words.
> 
> Anyways doing this next edit has cured my absolute hatred of this scene.
> 
> ...



Oh my word 

The way Sakura says 'Thank you' after the first bit  And then Naruto's final line


----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Oh my word
> 
> The way Sakura says 'Thank you' after the first bit  And then Naruto's final line



Yeah about page 1... Imageshack messed it up during the upload.

I got that fixed though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 25, 2012)

"thats my assassins creed"
wow...


----------



## AceBizzle (Oct 25, 2012)

Real tears from this thread! Hilarious tears


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2012)

This thread is legendary

"That's my Assasain's creed"


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Hehehehehehe! Naruto really is learning better words.
> 
> Anyways doing this next edit has cured my absolute hatred of this scene.
> 
> ...


I died at "assassin's creed" 

Edit: Damn, I gave you too much reputation, and now I can't give you anymore! Wut do?


----------



## Turrin (Oct 25, 2012)

takL said:


> haha another classic thread by CA182.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Maybe he offered to extra Kurama from him and than bring him back with Rinnei Tensei or Naraka Path.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 25, 2012)

Cajolery dattebayooooooo


----------



## Alexdhamp (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmm..I wonder if "kuchiguruma" is as little used a word in Japanese as "cajolery" is in English...


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 25, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Challenge accepted.




You beat me to it.



-JT- said:


> It is a wonderful thread. In fact, I'm going to put off doing my University assignment to try and find another edit
> 
> EDIT:



I was also thinking of doing that scene.



AnaBallerina said:


> ^Absolutely beautiful



Another great post!



makeoutparadise said:


> Thank you I suck at MS paint



At least you did the work you did.  I suck even more at MS Paint when it comes to editing something like that.  And I may version of Windows won't allow me to have transparencies. 



Rokudaime said:


> After reading this thread, I cannot longer see Naruto as I used to be.



Is that a good thing? 

CA182, Naruto's lines were brilliant in that last edited scene.  He reassured Sakura that he would bring back Sasuke's shattered body .  "Assassin's creed" was also good and so was "renege."


----------



## Annabella (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## CA182 (Oct 25, 2012)

^ Awesome. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i have a few request. *someone do the chat he had with the kyuubi*, and another when he met zetsu and called him an aloe vera



The zetsu one is beyond me but I managed the kyuubi edit.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Oct 25, 2012)

Ah, such a sublime thread. That Naruto, the vacuous protagonist he is, would be capable of such eloquence creates such a pleasant dissonance with the harsh reality of his inanity... 

It's been a while since I've been able to use something beyond a watered down vocabulary around this forum. Quite the pleasant change of pace although I fear my voluminous vocabulary may have atrophied over the past few years due to disuse.


----------



## Inferno (Oct 25, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol this is completely off topic, but I can't work out the third pic. (And it's bugging me cause I'm sure I should know it...)



Kanye interrupting Taylor.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 25, 2012)

Just poking a little bit of fun at the situation.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 25, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ^ Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> The zetsu one is beyond me but I managed the kyuubi edit.



aahahahahaha


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2012)

Been meaning to do this one all day. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 26, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Been meaning to do this one all day.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You uploaded this with Imageshack.  It there any chance that you accidentally resized this?  I ask because the pages are smaller than they would normally be and it is hard for me to read much of the text.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lol I had a vision of naruto talking to Yamato wood. 

Anyone up to that challenge? 


@shadowreij 

Can you reupload the pics larger?

It's just the first 2 pages are difficult to read. But I managed it.

*EDIT*

If anyone notices a picture not loading please let me know. It's just imageshack loves to change the links on me.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Oct 26, 2012)

Meh... I tried:


----------



## CA182 (Oct 26, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Meh... I tried:



Awesome. 

Lol I've just realised that when seeing zetsu talk to himself, it's pretty much Hashirama and Madara talking to each other...

So hashirama there is pissed at being called aloe vera and Madara is placating him. 

On an unrelated note. I declare this picture here the thread's banner.



It explains everything about this thread.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder, is those people/characters (e.g. Sakura, kakashi, Itachi and etc) in every edited panels even understand what is Naruto trying to tell?


----------



## -JT- (Oct 26, 2012)

Sasuke's reaction to this is just the cherry on the cake 

Can't rep you again!


----------



## Annabella (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 26, 2012)

Sakura is like "Did he say something good?"


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2012)

CrazyAries said:


> You uploaded this with Imageshack.  It there any chance that you accidentally resized this?  I ask because the pages are smaller than they would normally be and it is hard for me to read much of the text.





CA182 said:


> @shadowreij
> 
> Can you reupload the pics larger?
> 
> ...



Fixed some font problems and resized for clarity. Enjoy.


> Been meaning to do this one all day.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 26, 2012)

i actually dont mind tnj if naruto can speak canonly lile this.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## PopoTime (Oct 26, 2012)

Someone do an edit of Naruto and Kushina's conversation please? i havea feeling epicness will ensue


----------



## CA182 (Oct 26, 2012)

PopoTime said:


> Someone do an edit of Naruto and Kushina's conversation please? i havea feeling epicness will ensue



I took a stab at a very small part of their conversation earlier in the thread.


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## takL (Oct 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Very interesting. Maybe he offered to extra Kurama from him and than bring him back with Rinnei Tensei or Naraka Path.



no idea what nakara path is but many at 2ch are guessing the same ie "id resurrect you".
he must have given naruto his old "where is light theres shadow...
...ill create the world of just winners peace and love" line.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it possible to be too smart for TnJ?

You decide.


*Talk no Jutsu!*
[sp=Page 1][/sp]

[sp=Page 2][/sp]


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2012)

Cajolery means flattery.  

Not much of an insult.  Can you say "bad translation"?


----------



## Annabella (Oct 26, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is it possible to be too smart for TnJ?
> You decide.
> *Talk no Jutsu!*
> [sp=Page 1][/sp]
> [sp=Page 2][/sp]


You're amazing at edits.. If we keep going like this we'll end up translating the whole manga


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Cajolery means flattery.
> 
> Not much of an insult.  Can you say "bad translation"?



It also means persuasion through insincere language.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It also means persuasion through insincere language.



Well if Madara was giving him the "I want a world of winners" speech, then Naruto's reply is like a b*tchslap... 

Or Madara's way of talking left Naruto feeling so woefully inadequate that he raised his verbal game badly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Well if Madara was giving him the "I want a world of winners" speech, then Naruto's reply is like a b*tchslap...
> 
> Or Madara's way of talking left Naruto feeling so woefully inadequate that he raised his verbal game badly.



Well remember when Madara talked to Kurama. Poor thing looked confuse. I'm sure he spoke the same way to Naruto.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2012)

Naruto had to drop the advanced college course vocab on Madara so the zombie would realize he could not best his intellectual superior in a verbal debate.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Oct 27, 2012)

PopoTime said:


> Someone do an edit of Naruto and Kushina's conversation please? i havea feeling epicness will ensue



Challenge Accepted!


----------



## LilMissAnko (Oct 27, 2012)

such a funny thread!

Nobody touched this scene yet so I had to try. Although i'm sure a better follow up can happen! 

*my mouth is rotting.../ I sense something bad*

*Spoiler*: __ 





I swear! It wasn't my fault!... EH?




Also no one has used the word fisticuffs ! Shock!


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Oct 27, 2012)

LilMissAnko said:


> Also no one has used the word fisticuffs ! Shock!



Flabbergasting isn't it? It's probably for the best though, that term is a tad difficult to properly fit into context nowadays without sounding antiquated or perhaps even anachronistic.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 27, 2012)

LilMissAnko said:


> such a funny thread!
> 
> Nobody touched this scene yet so I had to try. Although i'm sure a better follow up can happen!
> 
> ...



Your first image is no longer loading for me... Edit It's fixed now!

Also can anyone think of something for the 3rd panel here?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Oct 27, 2012)

Here it is!

Man, that was a piece of work!


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 498 Part 1_


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Oct 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Also can anyone think of something for the 3rd panel here?



"Such curvaceousness! Were I to surmise surely you must have engorged a surfeit of barbeque and are now debilitated to an extent requiring hospitalization..."
"T-that's inconceivable! Even our resident gastronome Chouji knows the sensation of repletion. Merely attempting to fathom the borborygmus that must ensue incites collywobbles within my own belly..."


----------



## CA182 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bringer of Carnage... 

Take all of my reps!!!!


...Though you'll have to wait till i'm not 24'd. This thread keeps leaving me barren. 



Kyrie Eleison said:


> "Such curvaceousness! Were I to surmise surely you must have engorged a surfeit of barbeque and are now debilitated to an extent requiring hospitalization..."
> "T-that's inconceivable! Even our resident gastronome Chouji knows the sensation of repletion. Merely attempting to fathom the borborygmus that must ensue incites collywobbles within my own belly..."



I think Naruto would be my favourite character ever if he talked like this.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Thank you mother! ][/sp]
> 
> The final word is epic.





CA182 said:


> I'm back b*tches! I must admit I impressed myself with this one.
> 
> Also please notice that Naruto even converts the words he is repeating from others.
> 
> ...


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


just read the first two pages so far


5 star thread.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jay. said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> just read the first two pages so far
> ...



I not biased at all when I say this entire thread is so cash. 

The best edit I did is on page 7... It's got the best quote of this thread by a mile.


----------



## Summers (Oct 27, 2012)

I think naruto says stuff like that every so often. Did he not say something like that when trying to capture Kabuto?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 27, 2012)

Summers said:


> I think naruto says stuff like that every so often. Did he not say something like that when trying to capture Kabuto?



I'll be honest, part 1 naruto seemed to have a larger vocabulary when I speed read most of the manga a couple days ago for edits.

Although he never used anything on the level of Cajolery, he just seemed more eloquent when talking.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## CA182 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol the ending's like...

...

"Adieu." 

XDDDD


----------



## Kage (Oct 27, 2012)

i approve of everything happening in this thread.


----------



## RFujinami (Oct 27, 2012)

You should have edited Sasuke into saying: "I don't know... what the heck you are talking about."


----------



## ed17 (Oct 27, 2012)

my goodness this thread is even more precious than gold


----------



## Annabella (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 28, 2012)

Its the Jesus effect, see how some religious people start talking strange too 

its like there is a special level of vocabulary that you should use to try to convert someone

edit: oh god, this thread is amazing


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Its the Jesus effect, see how some religious people start talking strange too
> 
> its like there is a special level of vocabulary that you should use to try to convert someone
> 
> edit: oh god, this thread is amazing



Words contain power; the more learned and enlightened the words are the greater their influence.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 28, 2012)

Kyrie Eleison said:


> Words contain power; the more learned and enlightened the words are the greater their influence.



Ah but surely the measure of a man is the restraint he wields over his talents?



CA182 said:


> Is it possible to be too smart for TnJ?
> 
> *Talk no Jutsu!*
> [sp=Page 1][/sp]
> ...



Since if understanding the savior requires the target to already be enlightened, then the savior will never convert the confused.


----------



## joshuah2o (Nov 1, 2012)

more plz, 1 more week to go
i need my naruto fix.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol necro?

Fine fine, I'll get to work on more... :slave


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2012)

Holy fack. The fact that this thread alone has 66 positive votes is a feat in itself.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Holy fack. The fact that this thread alone has 66 positive votes is a feat in itself.



Lol I hadn't noticed... 

I was too busy trying to stop myself posting the inevitable edit after seeing the view count.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol I hadn't noticed...
> 
> I was too busy trying to stop myself posting the inevitable edit after seeing the view count.



Well it's something to be expected from top-quality threads


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 6, 2012)

This thread is gold.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

*This'll be my last post in this thread.*

But in commemoration of getting over 10000 views. An old edit I made during the Olympics seems fitting.

(They're PNG files so they may load a little slowly.)

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

(Spandau Ballet got played like everyday on the BBC during the olympics, which is why I had some fun with the lyric of the song here.)

Anyways thanks guys and gals.


----------

